# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  قانون المعاملات الالكترونية السوداني لعام 2007م

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قانون المعاملات الإلكترونية لسنة 2007م

(2007/6/14) 
الفصل الأول 
أحكام تمهيدية 
اسم القانون .  
1ـ يسمى هذا القانون ، " قانون المعاملات الإلكترونية لسنة 2007 " .  
تفسير .  
2ـ فى هذا القانون ، ما لم يقتض السياق معنى آخر : 
" أداة التوقيع " يقصد بها أى جهاز أو أى بيانات إلكترونية معدة بشكل مميز للعمل بطريقة مستقلة أو بالإشتراك مع أجهزة بيانات أخرى وذلك لوضع رقمى محدد لشخص معين وتشمل هذه العملية أى أنظمة أو أجهزة تنتج أو تلتقط بيانات مميزة كالرموز أو المناهج الحسابية أو الحروف أو الأرقام أو المفاتيح الخصوصية أو أرقام تعريف الشخصية أو أى خواص شخصية أخرى ، 
" إجراءات التوثيق " يقصد بها الإجراءات المتبعة للتأكد من أن التوقيع أو السجل الإلكترونى قد تم تنفيذه من شخص معين أو لتتبع التغيرات والأخطاء التى حدثت فى سجل إلكترونى بعد إنشائه بما فى ذلك إستخدام وسائل التحليل للتعرف على الرموز والكلمات والأرقام وفك التشفير والإستعانة العكسية وأى وسيلة أو إجراءات أخرى تحقق الغرض ، 
" التشفير " يقصد به إستعمال رموز أو إشارات غير متداولة تصبح بمقتضاها المعلومات المرغوب تمريرها أو إرسالها غير قابلة للفهم من قبل الغير أو إستعمال رموز أو إشارات لا يمكن الوصول إليها من قبل الغير أو إستعمال رموز أو إشارات لا يمكن الوصول الى المعلومة بدونها ، 
" التوقيع الرقمى " يقصد به التوقيع الذى يتم إنشاؤه أو إرساله أو إستقباله أو تخزينه بوسيلة إلكترونية ويتخذ شكل حروف أو أرقام أو رموز أو إشارات يكون لها طابع متفرد ويسمح بتحديد هوية وتمييز شخصية الموقع عن غيره ، 
" رسالة البيانات " يقصد بها المعلومات التى يتم إنتاجها أو إرسالها أو إستلامها أو تخزينها بوسائل إلكترونية أو بصرية أو وسائل تقنية أخرى بما فى ذلك تبادل البيانات الإلكترونية أو البريد الإلكترونى أو البرق أو التلكس أو النسخ البرقى ، 
" رمز التعريف " يقصد به الرمز الذى يخصصه الشخص المرخص له لتوثيق المعاملات الإلكترونية للشخص المعنى لإستعماله من المرسل إليه أو بواسطة المرسل إليه من أجل تمييز رسائل البيانات الصادرة عن ذلك الشخص من غيرها ،  
" السجل الإلكترونى " يقصد به القيد أو العقد أو رسالة البيانات التى يتم إنشاؤها أو إرسالها أو تسلمها أو تخزينها بوسائل إلكترونية ، 
" السند الإلكترونى " يقصد به المستند الذى يتم إنشاؤه أو تخزينه أو إستخراجه أو نسخه أو إرساله أو إبلاغه أو إستلامه بوسيلة إلكترونية على وسيط ملموس أو على أى وسيط إلكترونى آخر ويكون قابلاً للإسترجاع بشكل يمكن فهمه ، 
" الشخص الموثق" يقصد به أى شخص طبيعى أو معنوى يصرح له بالتوقيع حسب طبيعة الموضوع ، أن يصـدر شهادات تؤكد توثيق التوقيع الرقمى للتأكد من أن ذلك التوقيع صادر من الشخص المعنى ، 
" شهادات التوثيق " يقصد بها الشهادات التى تصدر من الشخص المرخص له بالتوثيق لإثبات نسبة التوقيع الرقمى الى شخص معين إستناداً الى إجراءات التوثيق المعتمدة ، 
" صك الكتروني " يقصد به ورقة مالية أو تجارية قابلة للتداول الكترونياً ،  
" اللجنة " يقصد بها اللجنة القومية للمصادقة الإلكترونية ، 
" مستقبل الرسالة أو المرسل إليه " يقصد به الشخص الذى قصد منشئ الرسالة تسليمه المعلومات التى تتضمنها ،  
" المعاملات الالكترونية " يقصد بها العلاقات والتصـرفات المالية  
والأحوال الشخصية وسائر المسائل القانونية غير الجنائية بما في ذلك التصرفات الفردية أو العقود التي يتم إبرامها أو تنفيذها كلياً أو جزئياً عن طريق رسالة البيانات الالكترونية ، 
" المعلومات " يقصد بها البيانات والنصوص والصور والأشكال والأصوات والرموز وقواعد البيانات وبرامج الحاسوب وما شابه ذلك ، 
" مقر العمل " يقصد به الموقع الذي يمارس فيه الشخص نشاطه العادي، ويشمل الموقع الإلكتروني الذي تم الإتفاق عليه بين منشئ الرسالة الإلكترونية ومستقبلها، 
" منشئ الرسالة أو المرسل " يقصد به الشخص الذى يقوم بنفسه أو من ينيبه بإنشاء رسالة البيانات وإرسالها  
قبل تخزينها ، 
" مؤسسة مالية " يقصد بها البنك المرخص له أو المؤسسة المالية المصرح لها بالمعاملات المالية وفق أحكام القوانين النافذة ، 
" الموقع " يقصد به أى شخص حائز على أداة توقيع رقمى خاص به من الشخص الموثق ويقوم بالتوقيع بشخصه أو عن طريق وكيل له على رسالة وذلك بإستخدام هذه الأداة ، 
" نظام معالجة البيانات " يقصد به أى نظام إلكترونى يستخدم لإنشاء رسائل البيانات أو إرسالها أو تسليمها أو معالجتها أو تخزينها أو تجهيزها على أى وجه آخر ، 
" نقل البيانات " يقصد بها نقل وتبادل البيانات إلكترونياً بين طرفين أو أكثر ، 
" الوزير المختص " يقصد به الوزير الذى يحدده رئيس الجمهورية ، 
" الوسيط " يقصد به الشخص أو الجهة التى تقوم نيابة عن أي جهة أخرى في إرسال أو إستلام أو تخزين رسالة البيانات أو تقديم خدمات أخرى فيما يتعلق برسالة البيانات ، 
" الوسيط الإلكترونى " يقصد به برنامج الحاسوب أو أى وسيلة إلكترونية أخرى تستعمل من أجل تنفيذ إجراء بقصد إنشاء أو إرسال أو تسلم رسالة معلومات دون تدخل شخصى ،  
" وسيلة الدفع الإلكتروني" يقصد بها الوسيلة التى تمكن صاحبها من القيام بعمليات الدفع المباشر، كلياً أو جزئياً عن بعد عبر الشبكات ، وتشمل تلك الوسائل الشيك الإلكتروني، وصورة الشيك أو بطاقات الدفع و غيرها من الوسائل . 
الفصل الثانى 
التعاقد الإلكترونى 
الإعلان والتعبير عن الإرادة .  
3ـ تعتبر رسالة البيانات وسيلة : 
(أ ) للإعلان عن تقديم خدمة أو سلعة ، 
(ب) للتعبير كلياً أو جزئياً عن الإرادة لإبداء الإيجاب والقبول بقصد إنشاء إلتزام تعاقدى . 
صحة العقود الإلكترونية .  
4ـ (1) تكون العقود الإلكترونية صحيحة ونافذة عند ارتباط الإيجاب بالقبول عبر رسـالة البيانات التي يتبادل فيهـا المتعاقدان التعبير عن إرادتين متطابقتين على وجه يثبت أثره في المعقود عليه ويترتب عليه التزام كل منهما بما وجب عليه للآخر . 
(2) على الرغم من أحكام البند (1) يجوز لطرفي العقد أن يتفقا على أن يكون العقد صحيحاً ونافذاً إذا تم التعبير عن الإرادة جزئياً عبر رسالة البيانات .  
صدور الإيجاب واستلامه .  
5ـ ما لم يتفق طرفا العقد على غير ذلك ، يعتبر الإيجاب : 
( أ) قد صدر عبر رسالة البيانات عند إرسالها أو إدخالهـا في نظام معلومات لا يخضع لسيطرة منشئ الرسالة أو من ينوب عنه ، 
(ب) قد استلم بواسطة المرسل إليه عند دخول رسالة البيانات نظام معلومات سبق واتفق بين طرفي العقد على إستخدامه أو دخل نظام معلومات للمرسل إليه . 
صدور القبول واستلامه .  
6ـ ما لم يتفق طرفا العقد على غير ذلك يعتبر القبول : 
(أ ) قد صدر عبر رسالة البيانات وقت دخولها لنظام معلومات لا يخضع لسيطرة منشئ الرسالة أو من ينوب عنه، 
(ب) قد استلم بوساطة المرسل إليه عند دخول رسالة البيانات لنظام معلومات سبق واتفق بين طرفي العقد على إستخدامه أو دخل نظام معلومات للمرسل إليه . 
الفصل الثالث 
المعاملات غير العقدية 
التصرف بالإرادة المنفردة .  
7ـ تكون لرسالة البيانات التي تتضمن تصرفاً بالإرادة المنفردة على النحوالمفصل في قانون المعاملات المدنية الحجة القانونية المقررة للمستند الرسمي متى صدرت بتوقيع رقمي معتمد .  
الفصل الرابع 
التوقيع الرقمى والحجية 

الأثر القانوني للتوقيع الرقمى . 
8ـ (1) لا ينكر الأثر القانونى للتوقيع الرقمى من حيث صحته وإمكان العمل بموجبه لمجرد وروده كلياً أو جزئياً في شكل إلكترونى .
(2) إذا أوجب القانون التوقيع على مستند أو رتب أثراً قانونياً على خلوه من التوقيع ، فإنه إذا استعمل سجل إلكترونى في هذا الشأن فإن التوقيع الرقمى عليه يفى بمتطلبات هذا القانون .  
(3) إذا عرض بصدد أية إجراءات قانونية ، توقيع رقمى مقرون بشهادة معتمدة لأي شخص ، يكون ذلك التوقيع معادلا لتوقيعه اليدوي إذا :-  
(أ ) استخدمت آلية لتحديد هوية ذلك الشخص والتدليل على موافقته علي المعلومات الواردة في رسالة البيانات الإلكترونية ، 
(ب) كانت تلك الآلية مما يعتمد عليه بالقدرالمناسب للغرض الذي أنشئت من أجله رسالة البيانات الإلكترونية ، في ضوء الظروف بما في ذلك أي اتفاق آخرمتصل بذلك الشخص . 
(4) إذا لم يتم وضع التوقيع الإلكترونى بإستعمال شهادة معتمدة فإن قرينة الصحة المقررة بموجب أحكام البند (3) لا تلحق أياً من التوقيع أو السجل الإلكترونى. 
سرية المعلومات .  
9ـ (1) تكون بيانات التوقيع الإلكترونى والوسـائط الإلكترونية والمعلومات التي تقدم إلى الجهة المرخص لها بإصدار شهادات التصديق الإلكترونى سرية، ولا يجوز لمن قدمت إليه أو اتصل بها بحكم عمله أفشاؤها للغير أو إستخدامها في غير الغرض الذي قدمت من أجله.  
(2) يجب على مقدم الخدمة الحائز على نظام معالجة البيانات إتخاذ التدابير والإجراءات التي تكفل حماية وتأمين المعلومات بكافة الوسائل والتقانات المتاحة . 
الأثر القانوني للسجلات الإلكترونية .  
10ـ (1) لا ينكر الأثر القانوني للمعلومات الواردة في السجلات الإلكترونية ، من حيث صحتها وإمكان العمل بمقتضاها ، لمجرد ورودها كلياً أو جزئياً في شكل سجل إلكتروني أو الإشارة إليها في هذا السجل . 
(2) إذا أوجب القانون أن تكون المعلومات ثابتة بالكتابة ، أو رتب أثراً قانونياً على عدم الإلتزام بذلك ، فإن ورود المعلومات في سجل إلكتروني يفي بمتطلبات هذا القانون بشرط أن تكون المعلومات قابلة للوصول إليها وإستخراجها لاحقاً عن طريق البث أو الطباعة أو غير ذلك . 
(3) إذا أوجب القانون أن تكون المعلومات المقدمة إلى شخص آخر ثابتة بالكتابة ، فإن تقديمها في شكل سجل إلكتروني يفي بهذا الغرض إذا توافرت الشروط الآتية : 
( أ) أن يتمكن المرسل إليه من الدخول على هذه المعلومات وإستخراجها لاحقاً سواء عن طريق البث أو الطباعة أو غير ذلك ،  
(ب) أن يتمكن المرسل إليه من حفظ هذه المعلومات ، بما يمكنه من التحقق من منشأ رسالة البيانات وجهة وصولها وتاريخ ووقت وصولها وإرسالها واستقبالها . 
(4) يراعى في تقدير حجية السجل الإلكتروني في الإثبات ، عند النزاع في سلامته ما يلي :  
( أ) مدى الثقة في الطريقة التي تم بها إنشاء أو حفظ أو بث السجل الإلكتروني ،  
(ب) مدى الثقة في الطريقة التي تم بها توقيع السجل الإلكتروني ، 
(ج ) مدى الثقة في الطريقة التي استعملت في المحافظة على سلامة المعلومات التي تضمنها السجل الإلكتروني ، 
(د ) أية أمور أخرى ذات علاقة بسلامة السجل الإلكتروني .  
الفصل الخامس 
الصكوك الإلكترونية  
الصك الإلكتروني القابل للتداول .  
11ـ يكون الصك الإلكتروني قابلاً للتداول إذا انطبقت عليه شروط الصك القابل للتداول وفقاً لقانون بنك السودان المركزي . 
حجية الوفاء الإلكتروني ووسائله  
12ـ (1) يكون الوفاءالإلكتروني بأي وسيلة من وسائل الدفع الإلكتروني التالية حجة علي الكافة . 
(2) تكون وسائل الدفع الإلكتروني على الوجه الآتى : 
( أ) الشيك الإلكتروني ، 
(ب) بطاقة الدفع الإلكترونية ، 
(ج ) أي وسائل دفع أخرى يعتمدها بنك السودان المركزي بأوامر منه . 
إلتزامات المؤسسات المالية .  
13ـ على كل مؤسسة مالية تمارس أعمال التحويل الإلكتروني للأموال وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون ، التقيد بكافة القوانين المتعلقة بالعمل المصرفي والإجراءات والضوابط التى يصدرها بنك السودان المركزي . 
الفصل السادس 
اللجنة  
إنشاء اللجنة ومقرها والإشراف عليها .  
14ـ (1) تنشأ لجنة تسمى ، "اللجنة القومية للمصادقة الإلكترونية " ، وتكون لها شخصية إعتبارية . 
(2) يتم تشكيل اللجنة بقرار من مجلس الوزراء بتوصية من الوزير المختص من رئيس وعدد من الأعضاء على أن يراعى فى تشكيلها تمثيل وزارة الداخلية ، وزارة العدل ، بنك السودان المركزي وكافة الجهات المختصة والقطاع الخاص ومنظمات المجتمع المدنى والخبرات الوطنية فى هذا المجال . 
(3) يكون مقر اللجنة بالخرطوم . 
(4) تخضع اللجنة لإشراف الوزير المختص . 
إختصاصات اللجنة وسلطاتها .  
15ـ (1) تكون اللجنة هى السلطة الإدارية العليا لوضع أسس التصديق لأى جهة تراها مؤهلة لمزاولة العمل في إعتماد التوقيع الرقمى وإصدار الشهادة اللازمة وخدمات التصديق، ومع عدم الإخلال بعموم ما تقدم تكون للجنة الإختصاصات والسلطات الآتية : 
( أ) القيام بعملية التصديق لمزاولة العمل في إعتماد التوقيع الرقمى بعد التأكد من القدرات الفنية والمادية لمقدم الطلب والتحرى عنها ، 
(ب) وضع النظم والضوابط التى تنظم التشفير والتأمين والمراجعة الدورية ،  
(ج ) إصدار القرارات لتحديد مسئولية الجهة المرخص لها عند إخلالها بواجبات الحيطة والحذر اللازمة لحماية صاحب الشهادة ، 
( د ) سحب الترخيص وأى إجراء آخر إذا لم تلتزم الجهة المرخص لها بمزاولة العمل حسب القواعد والتوجيهات اللازمة التي تصدرها اللجنة،  
(هـ) متابعة ودراسة التطورات العالمية والإقليمية في مجال المصادقة الإلكترونية والعمليات المصاحبة لها ، 
(و ) تسهيل تبادل المعلومات مع أطراف أجنبية بموجب إتفاقيات تبرمها مع تلك الأطراف بغرض تبادل الإعتراف بالشهادات الصادرة في السودان والدول الأخرى ، 
(ز ) تحديد الجهات الخارجية المماثلة بغرض التعامل معها في قبول الشهادات الصادرة من الجهات المحلية المرخص لها ، 
(ح ) التوصية للوزير المختص بإصدار اللوائح الخاصة بشروط الترخيص وتنظيم تقنية التوقيع الرقمي .  
(ط ) وضع لائحة لتنظيم أعمالها . 
(2) يجوز للجنة أن تفوض أياً من سلطاتها وإختصاصاتها لأى لجنة تشكلها ويحدد قرار تشكيلها سلطاتها وإختصاصاتها حسبما تراه مناسباً . 
سكرتارية اللجنة .  
16ـ تكون للجنة سكرتارية برئاسة أمين من بين أعضائها تعينه اللجنة فى أول إجتماع لها . 
إجتماعات اللجنة وقراراتها .  
17ـ تعقد اللجنة إجتماعاتها وتتخذ قراراتها بالكيفية التى تحددها اللائحة التى تصدرها لتنظيم أعمالها . 
الشروط الواجب توفرها فى الشخص أو الجهة المرخص لها .  
18ـ يجب أن تتوافر فى الجهة أو الشخص المرخص له لمزاولة العمل فى مجال إعتماد التوقيع وخدمات التصديق الشروط الآتية وهى أن : 
( أ) يكون حسن السير والسلوك ولم يسبق إدانته بجريمة تتعلق بالشرف أو الأمانة ، 
(ب) يكون الشخص أو الجهة المرخص لها أو من يعينه لإدارة العمل شخصاً مؤهلاً علمياً وعملياًً . 
واجبات الشخص أو الجهة المرخص لها.  
19 ـ تكون واجبات الشخص أو الجهة المرخص لها بمزاولة العمل فى مجال إعتماد التوقيع وخدمات التصديق على الوجه الآتى، وهى أن: 
(أ ) يلتزم بالتصرف وفقاً للبيانات التى منح بموجبها الترخيص، 
(ب) يقوم ببذل العناية اللازمة لضمان دقة وإكتمال كل ما يقدمه من بيانات جوهرية ذات صلة بالشهادة التى يصدرها ، 
(ج ) يوفر الوسائل اللازمة التى تمكن الطرف الذى يعتمد على خدماته من التأكد من هوية مزود خدمات التصديق وأن لديه السيطرة التامة على أداة التوقيع المشار إليها فى الشهادة ، 
(د ) يوفر وسيلة للموقعين تمكنهم من إخطاره بأى عائق تتعرض له أداة التوقيع كما يضمن توفير خدمة إلغاء التوقيع فى الوقت المناسب ، 
(هـ) يستخدم فى أداء خدماته نظم وإجراءات معتمدة وموارد بشرية مشهود لها بالكفاءة والخبرة وجديرة بالإعتماد عليها فى مثل هذا العمل ، 
(و ) يلتزم بكل القواعد والتوجيهات التى تصدرها اللجنة ، 
(ز) يحتفظ بكل المستندات المتعلقة بالأشخاص المتعاملين معه ، 
(ح ) يحتفظ بالرسائل التي منحت بموجبها شهادة توثيق للفترة الزمنية ووفقا للتصنيف الذي تضعه اللجنة .
سلطات التحكيم والمحاكم .  
20ـ (1) في حالة نشوء نزاع بين اللجنة وطرف آخر يشكل وزيرالعدل هيئةً للتحكيم . 
(2) يجوز الطعن في قرارات هيئة التحكيم لدى المحكمة العليا القومية . 
الفصل السابع 
المالية والحسابات والمراجعة  
الموارد المالية للجنة .  
21ـ تتكون الموارد المالية للجنة من :ـ 
(أ ) ما تخصصه لها الدولة من إعتمادات ، 
(ب) مساهمات المؤسسات والأفراد ، 
(ج ) ما تحصل عليه من أموال نتيجة نشاطها أو المقابل من الأعمال والخدمات التي تؤديها ، 
(د ) ما تقترضه من أموال ، 
(هـ) أى موارد أخرى تقبلها اللجنة . 
موازنة اللجنة .  
22ـ تكون للجنة موازنة مستقلة تعد وفق الأسس المحاسبية السليمة التى تقررها الدولة من وقت لاخر ويجب على اللجنة أن ترفع للجهات المختصة قبل نهاية كل سنة مالية بوقت كاف الموازنة السنوية للإيرادات والمصروفات للسنة المالية القادمة للموافقة عليها . 
إستخدام الموارد المالية للجنة .  
23ـ (1) تستخدم الموارد المالية للجنة في تحقيق أغراضها،ومع عدم الإخلال بعموم ما تقدم تستخدم تلك الموارد في الآتى : 
(أ ) دفع أجور العاملين باللجنة ومكافآت أعضاء اللجنة ، 
(ب) أى بنود صرف أخرى تكون لازمة لتسيير أعمال اللجنة . 
(2) تورد الفوائض المالية لوزارة المالية والاقتصاد الوطني . 
حفظ الحسابات والدفاتر
24ـ (1) تقوم اللجنة بحفظ حسابات صحيحة ومستوفاة لأعمالها وفقاً للأسس المحاسبية السليمة وحفظ الدفاتر والسجلات المتعلقة بذلك .
(2) تودع اللجنة حساباتها في المصارف في حسابات جارية أو حسابات إيداع على أن يكون التعامل في تلك الحسابات والسحب منها وفقاً للكيفية التي تحددها اللجنة .  
المراجعة . 
25ـ يقوم ديوان المراجعة القومى بمراجعة حسابات اللجنة بعد نهاية كل سنة مالية . 
بيان التقرير الختامى وتقـرير ديوان المراجعة القومي. 
26ـ ترفع اللجنة للوزير المختص سنوياً في مدة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر من نهاية السنة المالية بياناً بالحساب الختامى للجنة مصحوباً بتقرير من ديوان المراجعة القومى . 

الفصل الثامن 
أحكام عامة 

المحكمة المختصة .  
27ـ تكون المحكمة العامة هى المحكمة المختصة بالنظر فى النزاعـات المتعلقة بتطبيق أحكام هذا القانون . 

العقوبات .  
28ـ (1) بالإضافة لأى عقوبة أخرى منصوص عليها في أى قانون آخر يعاقب عند الإدانة : 
(أ ) بالسجن لمدة لا تجاوز عشرة سنوات أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً كل من : 
(أولا) يكشف مفاتيح التشفير المودعة بمكتب التشفير ، 
(ثانيا) يكشف معلومات مشفرة مخزنة طرفه في غير الأحوال المصرح بها ، 
(ثالثا) يسئ إستخدام المعلومات المخزنة طرفه،  
(ب) بالسجن لمدة لا تجاوز اثنى عشرة سنة أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً كل من : 
(أولا) يستخدم نظام أو برنامج للحيلولة دون إتمام أى معاملات أو تجارة بالوسائل الإلكترونية وذلك بالتعديل فيها أو محو بياناتها أو إفسادها أو تدميرها أو بتعطيل أنظمتها ، 
(ثانيا) يصنع أو يحوز أو يحصل على نظام أو برنامج لإعداد توقيع إلكترونى دون موافقة صاحب الشأن ، 
(ثالثا) يزور أو يقلد محرراً أو توقيعاً إلكترونياً أو شهادة إعتماد توقيع إلكترونى أو يستعمل محرراً أو تعريفاً إلكترونياً مزوراً أو شهادة مزورة بإعتماد توقيع إلكترونى مع علمه بذلك ، 
(رابعا) يطلع علي معلومات سـرية دون ترخيص أو يفشي تلك المعلومات ،  
(ج ) بالسجن لمدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً ، كل من يقدم معلومات غير صحيحة إلى أى جهة مرخص لها بمزاولة أعمال التوثيق بقصد إستخراج شهادة أو وقف سريانها أو إلغائها ، 
(د ) بالسجن لمدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً ، كل من يمارس أعمال التوثيق وتقديم الخدمات الإلكترونية بتقديم معلومات غير صحيحة في طلب التسجيل أو يفشي أسرار أي من عملائه أو يخالف الأنظمة والتعليمات التي تصدر إستناداً إلى هذا القانون . 
(2) دون الإخلال بأى عقوبة أشد ينص عليها أى قانون آخر يعاقب كل من يرتكب فعلاً يعد جريمة وفق أحكام أى قانون بإستخدام وسيلة إلكترونية بالسجن لمدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً .  
تطبيق وإستثناء .  
29ـ (1) تطبق أحكام قوانين المعاملات المدنية والإثبات والإجراءات المدنية فيما لم يرد فيه نص خاص في هذا القانون . 
(2) يستثنى من تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون أحكام الزواج والطلاق . 
سلطة إصدار اللوائح . 
30ـ (1) يجوز للوزير المختص إصدار اللوائح اللازمة لتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون .
(2) دون المساس بأحكام البند (1) يجوز أن تتضمن اللوائح المسائل الآتية : 
( أ) شروط الترخيص ، 
(ب) الإجراءات التى تنظم التحكيم فى الدعاوى التى ترفع للجنة ، 
(ج ) الإجراءات التى تنظم تقنية التوقيع الرقمى .
*

----------

